# Cold smoked deer sausage



## apprentice

we made deer sausage that was cold smoked and has been hanging in garage for about 6 weeks curing. The sticks have distorted and shrunk considerably. The first stick cut in to had hollow spots in it which had some type of mold growing. My question is this from poor stuffing practice allowing air pockets to be in casings.


----------



## jhend

The short answer is yes, the casings were not stuffed tight enough. What type of casings did you use and how did you stuff them ie stuffer or off a meat grinder?

John


----------



## apprentice

2 lb collagon casing from a 30lb vertical manual stuffer


----------



## jhend

I use cotton bags and stuff from a meat grinder. I have never used a vertical stuffer but is the same in principles are the same, needs to be stuffed tight  turn \ twist  tie as tight as possible prick to release air pockets.


----------



## jhend

IMG_00001340.jpg



__ jhend
__ Feb 28, 2016






Here is the casing \ bag I make and use. One reason I like the cotton bag is because it breathes as you are stuffing it less chance of trapping air in it but it still needs to be stuffed tight.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Mix the sausage until very tacky. Pack the Canister more carefully. Add large handfulls, kneaded and pressed in to work out air pockets and stuff the casing as full as possible without rupturing. Collagen will take a lot of force to break. I have been using 2 1/2" Collagen for years with no pockets taking care to pack the stuffer well...JJ


----------



## jhend

Thanks for the info JJ I want to get a stuffer just have not got around to it yet.

John


----------



## chef jimmyj

jhend said:


> Thanks for the info JJ I want to get a stuffer just have not got around to it yet.
> 
> John


No Problem John...You will like the dedicated Stuffer. Way less air to worry about, faster and easier. I too messed with Grinder stuffing and had air pocket issues. I have not had to prick the sausage since getting a stuffer. A 5 pound stuffer is under $100 and is plenty big enough for up to 25-30 pounds of sausage. It is best for 20mm or less thick Snack Sticks as well...JJ


----------



## jhend

I have been thinking of the 5lb because I make a lot of pepperettes with natural lamb casings and have read that the smaller stuffers are best for this application.

John


----------



## chef jimmyj

Yep!...Unless you spend big bucks like a $1000 for a Heavy Duty F.Dick, the majority of 10+ pound stuffers have too weak of a threaded rod to handle the pressure of stuffing narrow casing. Most can do Sheap casing but nothing thinner...JJ


----------



## mossymo

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Yep!...Unless you spend big bucks like a $1000 for a Heavy Duty F.Dick, the majority of 10+ pound stuffers have too weak of a threaded rod to handle the pressure of stuffing narrow casing. Most can do Sheap casing but nothing thinner...JJ



Not necessarily... wife and I have a 25 lb Sausage Maker that the gear casing broke on, replacement gear box parts are shy of $500. Since we have got a 15 lb and a 5 lb till we can find used gear box parts. I would only use a 5 lber from here on out with breakfast links and meat sticks.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I am on a fixed income and my Accountant 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  gives me the Stink Eye when I start talking buying anything priced higher than $200. Considering a 15Lb LEM is $300 and can't do Sticks...Everything else that could is definitely Big Bucks to me...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## ndkoze

I have been using this 15lb stuffer from Northern Tool for close to 10 years now and stuff 200-300 pounds of snack sticks, 50-100 pounds of Summer Sausage, and 75-150 pounds of Country Style Sausage per year and have never had a problem.

15lb - http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200425065_200425065

5lb - http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200449319_200449319

I think this is just a LEM stuffer without the LEM name on it. I have compared against the LEMs and can't tell the difference. I think I got mine on sale for $199.

We use 21MM collagen casings though. If you want the thin 19MM casings or want to add high temp cheese you may want to go with the five pounder. We used to use the HT cheese, but that was hard on the stuffer. I like the size of the 21MM casings.


----------



## Stewdo

chef jimmyj said:


> I am on a fixed income and my Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gives me the Stink Eye when I start talking buying anything priced higher than $200. Considering a 15Lb LEM is $300 and can't do Sticks...Everything else that could is definitely Big Bucks to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...JJ


----------



## Stewdo

I’ve been making sausage for just about 50+ years now. A lot of stuffing problems are caused by two things. #1 your sausage mix is not wet enough.A good rule of thumb is 1oz. of water to 1  # of meat. You run into this problem more when stuffing the smaller casings. #2 most people get in too big of a hurry. Especially using natural casings. Take your time.Even the 19 or 22mm collagen casings will burst if too much pressure at the cranking handle or the stuffing tube. Nobody is perfect but practice sure does help with the blow outs. Good huntin and eatin.


----------



## dave17a

I bought some of LEM 19mm smoked collagen casings and couldn't get it over the smallest horn. It says do not  soak in water. Frustrating.  Just shot it out of jerky blaster. Kirchner 5#er


----------

